# -Rush Creek Lake Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I hit Rush Creek Lake from 5:00 P.M. until 8:00 P.M. last evening.

1 - The water level was pretty much back to normal yesterday.
2 - Water clarity was stained.
3 - The bass were hittin' the Bomber Model 4-A along the rip-rap shoreline and near the wood/brush cover in the shallow coves.
4 - A few takers hit the Mann's Baby Minus-1 when I was in less than 2ft. of water way back in the shallows of the coves. 
5 - I can't give an accurate water temp, (sonar broke down) but my guess would be the temps were in the upper 60s on the surface.
6 - No takers on the Jig.
7 - There were about six other boats on the lake. With most folks fishing for crappie.

I only caught short fish that averaged 10-inches or so, with only one bass reaching over 14-inches. But I kept busy catchin' 'em.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You always give good reports man. As soon as I get a bass boat I want to head out to all these different lakes like you do and attack the bass. Seems like you have a lot of fun doing it!


----------



## jetfan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> I hit Rush Creek Lake from 5:00 P.M. until 8:00 P.M. last evening.
> 
> 1 - The water level was pretty much back to normal yesterday.
> 2 - Water clarity was stained.
> ...


any luck with soft lures?


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Jig, I think I saw you there yesterday. I was in the pelican headed
towards the ramp when you were fishing along the rocks with a crank. I got out about 9am. Started with a kvd 1.5. Got two small ones, then started flipping brush and hang overs. Caught 12 total and lost a 3-3.5lber at the boat. I went back today and caught 9, 4 were over 15". All came off of a creature bait in brush or laydowns. I live close, so I fish it often. Water temp started out at 66, ended at 70.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

My buddy an I made it out last night from about 530-730 and caught right around 85 give or take a few. All crappie with only about 6 worth eating. We couldn't keep them of a chartuese tube.


----------

